# Resources > Literature >  The Care and Handling of Art Objects: Practices in The Metropolitan Museum of Art

## T. Ashley McGrew

*
**



You might want to download this publication free at the link below. 
Every museum I have worked in has owned and utilized a copy of this publication. Over time it has been used as a basis to help kraft many other written guidelines and policies. As a professional Art handler the I will say there is one or two notable bloopers on the reality front, but it is still a classic and the illustrations are a hoot too. I
t should definitely be part of your personal/professional library.

*
http://www.metmuseum.org/research/me..._Museum_of_Art#

----------


## essay

Drawing on the professional experience of curators and conservators from many different departments, _The Care and Handling of Art Objects_ has been put together primarily for those who work in the Metropolitan Museum. What it has to say, however, will be of great interest to othersprivate collectors large and small, museum visitors, and concerned members of the public.

----------


## bjorko

Does anyone know where to buy this book?

----------


## jwilliams

Click the link in the original post - it is available free for download or to read online.

----------


## essay

Thanks, Williams. All OK now.

----------

